# Tokyo 202x Olympics?



## matticus (23 Mar 2020)

I think the general view is that this event is very unlikely on its current date, But Tokyo have been stubbornly optimistic so far.​ It seems hugely difficult for the various sports involved to co-ordinate a shift to later in the year - a 12mon postponement seems the most feasible option. 

Anyway. Canada have now withdrawn - not the biggest sports nation, but still a big contributor. I can't help feeling they will start a landslide quite soon ...


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> I think the general view is that this event is very unlikely on its current date, But Tokyo have been stubbornly optimistic so far.​ It seems hugely difficult for the various sports involved to co-ordinate a shift to later in the year - a 12mon postponement seems the most feasible option.
> 
> Anyway. Canada have now withdrawn - not the biggest sports nation, but still a big contributor. I can't help feeling they will start a landslide quite soon ...



I understand that Australia has withdrawn.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2020)

The games will be cancelled and rescheduled.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

Regardless of what the IOC and the Japanese government may or may not think, it ain't gonna happen. I think a reschedule for next year is more likely than running it later this year.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2020)

Zero chance of them going ahead, I would think. It shows the folly of spending billions on these major sporting events. You don't need brand new stadiums, velodromes and swimming pools to hold them, nearly every country in the world already have all the facilities they need. A football ground is a football ground whether it is Wembley or Dagenham and Redbridge and the running track at Gateshead allows the same level of competition as some mega bucks new build that can bankrupt the host country.

You can't fit as many spectators in? So what, 99.99999% of people watch it on TV anyway, kick the celebs and freeloading politicos out and you'd still get as many genuine fans in the stadiums as you do anyway.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2020)

I am volunteering for the GB Cycle team. At 62 this is my last chance for gold. As I will be the only one attending. I could be in with a chance. 😊


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2020)

Canada is out.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2020)

Postponed until summer 2021


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Canada is out.


You think???


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> You think???


It was cancelled after my post


----------



## PaulB (26 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Canada is out.


I think you mean oot, eh?


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2020)

Apparently the Olympic village accommodation is due to be sold to private buyers in September. Can they keep the flats empty for a year if people have already bought off plan.


----------



## matticus (27 Mar 2020)

Beebo said:


> Apparently the Olympic village accommodation is due to be sold to private buyers in September. Can they keep the flats empty for a year if people have already bought off plan.


I would imagine they could rent them back for the period, at a rate to suit everyone.

Clearly there will be a million of these annoying issues - the sort of things that with goodwill can get sorted. Without goodwill, it will be a disaster.


----------



## PaulB (30 Mar 2020)

They've announced the dates and assuming it does go ahead then, it clashes with the final week of the TdF so the cycling body will be very aggrieved at the proposed timing.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Mar 2020)

The power of optimism.


----------

